# My Pattern Testing



## Turbo_E (Jan 26, 2010)

Went and did some pattern testing last weekend.

Benelli Nova w/ 28" Barrel

Primos Jelly Head Choke

Distance: 40 yards


This was with Remington Turkey Nitros. 3" #6's










This was with Hevi-13's 3" #6's









Both were aimed near the bottom of the neck.

I think I will be rolling with the Hevi-13's this spring.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Is your Jelly Head a .660 or .665?

I agree, dead bird! :evil:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Turbo it would be in your best interest to shoot at a Large piece of paper or cardboard.. Small paper does not catch your entire pattern and a quick glance of your patterns it appears some of the better stuff is off the paper.. Dollar General and Family Dollar sell 30 inch wide rolls of paper for a few bucks.. Or if you plan on doing extensive shooting large rolls can be found at HD or lowes.. 

Just a FYI in my experience those shells shoot best through a clean barrel.. I would highly recommend a barrel cleaning between shots for best performance and also to have all loads on an equal playing field. 

I am confused about the Remington Turkey Nitros 7s.. Are you referring to Nitro Company ammunition out of missourri or are you referring to the Rem Nitro lead loads, which I do not believe is produced in a 7

I dont want this to sound like a negative post, but I think you are missing the best of your pattern..


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 26, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Turbo it would be in your best interest to shoot at a Large piece of paper or cardboard.. Small paper does not catch your entire pattern and a quick glance of your patterns it appears some of the better stuff is off the paper.. Dollar General and Family Dollar sell 30 inch wide rolls of paper for a few bucks.. Or if you plan on doing extensive shooting large rolls can be found at HD or lowes..
> 
> Just a FYI in my experience those shells shoot best through a clean barrel.. I would highly recommend a barrel cleaning between shots for best performance and also to have all loads on an equal playing field.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about getting a bigger roll of paper. I will have to try that out.

You are right. I was mistaken on the Remington Turkey Nitros (and the Hevi-13's actually). I looked at the box again and they are 6's and so are the Hevi-13's. My fault for the bad data!

The jelly head is the 665

The gun is brand new and the barrel was cleaned. The Remington was fired first and the Hevi-13 was fired after. 1 of each.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You have a nice pattern but I think some of the H 13 pattern is off the paper to the left and hopefully the big paper reveals this.. 

What configuration of the Hevi are you shooting?


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 26, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You have a nice pattern but I think some of the H 13 pattern is off the paper to the left and hopefully the big paper reveals this..
> 
> What configuration of the Hevi are you shooting?


 3" shell, #6 Shot

Jelly Head .665 choke


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Turbo_E said:


> 3" shell, #6 Shot
> 
> Jelly Head .665 choke


Which three inch shell 1 3/4, 2oz Bronze hull, red hull, green hull.. 

This may seem nutz to you but there are a ton of variations to the three inch hevi shotshell.


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 26, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Which three inch shell 1 3/4, 2oz Bronze hull, red hull, green hull..
> 
> This may seem nutz to you but there are a ton of variations to the three inch hevi shotshell.


Not at all! 

Hevis are 1 3/4 shot. Bronze hull.

Remingtons are 1 7/8. green hull.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Turbo_E said:


> Not at all!
> 
> Hevis are 1 3/4 shot. Bronze hull.
> 
> Remingtons are 1 7/8. green hull.


Those look like very good patterns from that shell.. The 1 3/4 has never been on par with the 2oz load.. I have seen where a guy put up huge numbers in a ten inch circle with that shell.. He also had over 600 pellets on paper.. He cut one open to find that the average pellet size in that shell was 8.5 based on the math.. 

Look forward to you shooting at larger paper


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

MichiganOutofDoors.com | Michigan's Source for Outdoors in HD

Show had a good segment on different types of loads and patterning your gun... might be of interest


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

DoJigger said:


> MichiganOutofDoors.com | Michigan's Source for Outdoors in HD
> 
> Show had a good segment on different types of loads and patterning your gun... might be of interest


 Good info in that link!


----------

